
Historical Snapshot: Boeing 747 Commercial Transport/YAL-1 - berkeleyjunk
http://www.boeing.com/history/products/747.page
======
jngreenlee
Boeing are very good archivists. Anyone visiting or in the Seattle area should
make some time to visit the History of Flight museum at Boeing Field, it's got
amazing depth of history in airplane mfg., as well as famous airplanes from
the past through today to walk through.

------
stunt
Just compare the 747's cockpit with 787:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Iran_Air_Boeing_747-200_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Iran_Air_Boeing_747-200_cockpit_Sharifi.jpg)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_787_Dreamliner#/media/F...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_787_Dreamliner#/media/File:Boeing_787-8_N787BA_cockpit.jpg)

Everything is analog! 747 looks like a nightmare to learn!

~~~
fotbr
As a low-time (just shy of 250 total hours) private pilot, I much prefer all-
analog, as I personally find it much easier to take in information in a quick
scan. PP and IFR instruction was both done with "glass cockpit" aircraft, and
while Garmin's avionics are quite nice -- and were one of the reasons I took
instruction where I did, I found that I like the all-analog setups better.

This has a side benefit as well -- the "glass cockpit" planes are much more in
demand at the local flying clubs, while I can almost always get an older 172
or 182 with zero advanced notice, and they're cheaper too.

I won't opine about reliability or anything else; I don't have enough
experience. I just know which I find easier to process.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
A gauge with a needle beats a number on a screen any day because you can just
do a quick sweep and see where it is like you said. For critical warnings
dedicated lights that are not illuminated any other time are still best. The
glass cockpit has an advantage in the latter category since it can draw your
attention to any particular numerical value or virtual gauge that is
anomalous.

~~~
fotbr
That's a good point about the glass cockpit's ability to emphasize any
particular value/reading. I hadn't thought about that one, so thanks for
bringing it up.

------
rhcom2
It's worth checking out Waddell's Wagon.

[https://secure.boeingimages.com/Assets/V2/jrZYYwCXohU1rDmk4e...](https://secure.boeingimages.com/Assets/V2/jrZYYwCXohU1rDmk4e2ZmPQKtlJfz26Fzwne5SfMNedkZNDynooVH.cTsRTafAH32DIh1Vcv@zownm72GXK1tmliKBZgGll.PMfQ58aLG.pZiNiHtMSd8gJJo@UwTkDP/qPV5QLENkybIp4Fq/@XWZq6l3x@8MLloF/BI221743.jpg)

------
starpilot
I wonder how many ping pong balls would fit.

